

Here’s The First Instagram Ad - sc90
http://instagram.com/p/gLYVDzHLvn/#

======
tomflack
Looks like a standard catalogue photograph to me. Opportunity wasted.

------
wmaiouiru
Any idea how much they spent on the Ads? 299k likes O_o

